

The Clay programming language - fogus
https://github.com/jckarter/clay/wiki/

======
alok-g
Thank goodness someone is cleaning up C++ while still maintaining a goal of
high performance!

Elements of the language that are there entirely due to historical reasons
should be gotten rid of. Since Clay has keywords "Int64" and "Float64", "Long"
and "Double" should be gotten rid of since they are basically misnomers (being
shorthands for "long int" and double-precision respectively but that not being
implicit in the names).

------
wccrawford
I'm starting to feel like the only programmer who hasn't written his own
language.

I'm actually starting to feel the itch, too. I see a lot of good in bad in
different languages and think about combining all the good together, if
possible.

Maybe I will, one day.

